# ddclient updated nach ca. 2 tagen nicht mehr

## gmc616

Hallo und guten Abend,

seit ich mein System auf GnuC++4.x geupdated habe funktioniert mein ddclient nicht mehr korrekt.

Ich habe das komplette System nach Anleitung neu compiliert. Alles funktioniert bestens, nur der ddclient nicht!

Ich starte das System neu. Der Rechner wählt sich ins Internet per pppoe, updated die aktuelle IP-Adresse bei dyndns.org und alles ist schön. Auch ein Verbindungsabbruch und Neuaufbau funktioniert anfangs ohne Probleme. Der ddclient schaut alle 300 sec. nach der IP-Adresse und updated korrekt. 

Aber nach ca. 2 Tagen funktioniert der ddclient einfach nicht mehr. Kein Eintrag im syslog, garnichts.

Meistens reicht ein /etc/init.d/ddclient restart und das ganze funktioniert wieder für ca. 2 Tage.

In machen Fällen lässt sich der ddclient aber noch nicht einmal beenden.

Ein emerge -uD ddclient hat nichts gebracht.

Vor dem Update von C++3.x auf C++4.x funktionierte der ddclient ca. 3 Jahre ohne Probleme. Daher bin ich der Meinung das es wohl nicht an der Konfiguration des ddclients liegen kann.

Aber woran dann?

Irgendwer ne Idee?

Danke und Gruß

gmc

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Compileroptionen?

----------

## slick

Ist zwar keine Lösung im eigentlichen Sinn, aber warum für diese simple Aufgabe extra einen Client installieren?

 *slick @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1496578.html#1496578 wrote:*   

> Bei mir wählt sich Linux selbst ein, daher habe ich diese simpelste Variante:
> 
> /etc/ppp/ip-up
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich hab vor einiger Zeit auf inadyn umgestellt nachdem mich ddclient geärgert hatte. Seit dem bin ich den zeitweiligen Ärger los. 

inadyn ist zwar nicht in portage, aber das hat mich noch nie gestört. Die Konfiguration ist ähnlich dem Skript von slick.

----------

## gmc616

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Compileroptionen?

 

Kein Problem.  :Wink:  

```
#make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi gmc616,

hast du schon versucht aus deinem ddclient ein wenig mehr Informationen herrauszukitzeln?

 *Quote:*   

> If you think your configuration is correct, but ddclient doesn't work as you expected, you can enable debug and verbose messages by running ddclient -daemon=0 -debug -verbose -noquiet.

 

ddclient home

Hier noch ein Link aus diesem Forum.

----------

